# Nexus 10



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

I managed to snag one of the Nexus 10s before Google sold out, and all I really want to say here is that the Kindle reader software looks absolutely STUNNING on the higher resolution. I have a Kindle Fire, which I also love. Recently, my eyes got to the point where my glasses are bifocals, and one thing that quickly grew bothersome was that when wearing my glasses and reading my Fire, I could see the pixellation on the lettering. 

First world problems. 

Anyway, on the Nexus 10 it's simply gorgeous. The fonts are so smooth and crisp it's like looking at a printed page. I can't say enough good things about the way it looks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool.  Resolution on text sure seems to make a difference.  I believe the PW eInk reader benefits from higher res also.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

My iPad1 still looks awesome when I read.... of course, 99% of the time I'm reading withOUT my glasses on! LOL!!

Thankful for larger text choices so I be cozy when I read


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

Fredster said:


> I managed to snag one of the Nexus 10s before Google sold out, and all I really want to say here is that the Kindle reader software looks absolutely STUNNING on the higher resolution. I have a Kindle Fire, which I also love. Recently, my eyes got to the point where my glasses are bifocals, and one thing that quickly grew bothersome was that when wearing my glasses and reading my Fire, I could see the pixellation on the lettering.
> 
> First world problems.
> 
> Anyway, on the Nexus 10 it's simply gorgeous. The fonts are so smooth and crisp it's like looking at a printed page. I can't say enough good things about the way it looks.


Glad to hear that.
I've had a few clients that have told me the Nexus 10 was a great tablet.
Been thinking of purchasing one myself for awhile now, but after PC Magazine's review of it I was a little leery.

However, after reading your post I think I'll have to give one of these a "test-drive" at Best Buy and see if I like it.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

I can only report that I'm in love with mine. Keep in mind that I use it for basically surfing, reading, and doing facebook / twitter stuff. Oh, and sudoku puzzles. I'm not a heavy user.

That said, every single thing I've played with, from arcade games to Netflix, YouTube, and other apps, have all looked and performed flawlessly.


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

Fredster said:


> I can only report that I'm in love with mine. Keep in mind that I use it for basically surfing, reading, and doing facebook / twitter stuff. Oh, and sudoku puzzles. I'm not a heavy user.
> 
> That said, every single thing I've played with, from arcade games to Netflix, YouTube, and other apps, have all looked and performed flawlessly.


That's what I'd use it for also, since any real heavy computer use I do on my laptop and/or desktop.
I'm a major tech-geek so I've invested in the full gamut of computer devices from ereader to custom built PC, so please excuse me if I seem critical. I just have that PC-bug that requires me to over analyze electronic devices.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I own the 7, not the 10, but it's no surprise to me that the 10 is so well reviewed. Samsung hardware and pure Android experience, with no TouchWiz?

As Charlie Sheen would tweet, #winning!


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Kodai Okuda said:


> That's what I'd use it for also, since any real heavy computer use I do on my laptop and/or desktop.
> I'm a major tech-geek so I've invested in the full gamut of computer devices from ereader to custom built PC, so please excuse me if I seem critical. I just have that PC-bug that requires me to over analyze electronic devices.


Dude, I'm a linux-running software engineer who builds his own systems -- I know exactly where you're coming from.


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

Fredster said:


> Dude, I'm a linux-running software engineer who builds his own systems -- I know exactly where you're coming from.


We are everywhere! Soon the world will be OURS!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Fredster said:


> That said, every single thing I've played with, from arcade games to Netflix, YouTube, and other apps, have all looked and performed flawlessly.


Not surprising. It's basically a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 without TouchWiz.  Only less expensive.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Not surprising. It's basically a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 without TouchWiz.  Only less expensive.


The price was VERY right. 

(and I still can't get over the display)


----------

